# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met intramurale voorzieningen psychiatrie in Nederland >  Ervaringen met PAAZ (Canisius-Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
PAAZ (Canisius-Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis)
Weg door Jonkerbos 100
Nijmegen

Bezoek de website van Canisius-Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met PAAZ (Canisius-Wilhelmina Ziekenhuis).*

----------

